# DSLR in Extreme Cold



## ZipperZ (Feb 8, 2010)

So I am going to Churchill Manitoba Canada, for those of you who don't know it is in the Arctic. I will be there for 10 days in a tent with work. I will not be coming inside the whole time. I should mention this will be with the Canadian Forces and it is not uncommon to have your bag thrown around and it will never come in the tent.

I want to bring my camera because there are amazing northern lights up north and if I see a polar bear in the wild I want a damn good pic. I will bring my simple point a shoot for sure however going to the arctic is something I don't know if I ever will do again and I want to bring my good camera.

Do I have to be worried about my camera and lenses in extreme cold? I can warm my batteries in the my coat and tent. It is a Sony a200 I should add, along with several lenses.

Do you think I should risk bringing my camera?


----------



## Joves (Feb 8, 2010)

Not sure about the Sonys but, I would attempt to atleast get the body inside the tent. If not all you can do is take the batteries out and, keep them warm. I would try and keep the camera as padded as possible not only because, of getting buped around but to protect it from possible frosting. But as I said try to get it in the tent if you take it.


----------



## Big (Feb 8, 2010)

Lucky! That would be so cool to experience! From what I heard, just keep the batteries warm.


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 8, 2010)

Ha, I'd be willing to sacrifice my gears for this experience plus once-a-life-time photos.

You can always buy your gears back... some day.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

The biggest issue will likely be the batteries.  Cold temps kill batteries, so you will need to warm them up, and likely need a way to charge them often.  

The camera itself should be OK...unless we are talking about extremely cold temps like -40 or -50 Celsius.  

One thing to be aware of, is condensation.  If you bring a cold object into a warn/humid environment, condensation will form on the cold surface.  So keep your camera gear sealed up when you take it from the cold into a warm vehicle or building etc.


----------



## billygoat (Feb 21, 2010)

Is there any chance you can charge batteries in a vehicle?? I work in wildlife and spend a lot of time in the outdoors, but usually have a truck to stash gear.  I worry about my gear in both the heat and the cold, but haven't "tested" my dslr that much yet. . .I'd like to know how it turns out. . .Good luck.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't know how cold it gets up there but I would definitely say it is worth the risk of taking your camera for such a unique and rare opportunity. My suggestion if you're really concerned is to stock up on these...






Place them in your bag near your camera, probably not in direct contact. They get heated up BIG TIME, Toe warmers are A LOT warmer than hand warmers. They are air activated and will remain warm for a long time, but will be HOT for an hour or so. 

You might want them for your camera, but you might really want them for your feet/hands.


----------

